# my new homemade slot mortiser



## tomrspears (Oct 9, 2011)

well i finaly got it done. i got my ideas from woodgear.ca. its not perfect but it does work. i've already got a second one in the works. it will be made out of alum and have a twin screw plate lift on it.





























and here some pics of the new one i've started on. i got a lot left to do on it but so far its coming out to my likings


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

I have started making a motise jig and possibly one which will double up to cut tenons as well, it's a simple rig and I will post the pictures as soon as it's finished


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Nice job, Now that you have the table built you may want to add the 

"Tilting" Table Top Accessory to go with it..
But I have one question for you what are the hvy.duty springs for ? on the back side of the plate..



MLCS Horizontal Router Table


======



tomrspears said:


> well i finaly got it done. i got my ideas from woodgear.ca. its not perfect but it does work. i've already got a second one in the works. it will be made out of alum and have a twin screw plate lift on it.
> 
> and here some pics of the new one i've started on. i got a lot left to do on it but so far its coming out to my likings


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Looks great, Tom: Very nice build.


----------



## tomrspears (Oct 9, 2011)

i put them on there to help with the plate going down. it keeps it somewhat level not perfectly level but close enuff.


----------



## tomrspears (Oct 9, 2011)

heres my most recent progress of my new one i'm building. still alot left to do but i'm not in a big hurry.


----------

